

HealthCare.gov Periodic Table of FEPS IT Bureaucracy  - ck2
http://photos.washingtonexaminer.biz/cache/r960-648499f36a67595d26f67cf181fe1345.jpg

======
ck2
Slightly clearer version:

[http://i.imgur.com/fIbcj3K.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/fIbcj3K.jpg)

Does anyone have the original? Google cannot find it.

